

What do you enjoy about the process of your work? - elevenfist

I&#x27;m finishing up my bachelors in computer science, and I&#x27;ve started to wonder what I found so fun initially about giving instructions to computers.<p>When I ask people why they enjoy their work, I&#x27;m often given an answer related to the outcome of the work. A common one is &quot;changing the world&quot; and &quot;making the world a better place.&quot; Or for finance types, &quot;Providing liquidity to markets.&quot;<p>So I&#x27;m wondering, what do you enjoy about the minute-to-minute, hour-to-hour experience of your work?<p>Perhaps it&#x27;s foolish to expect pleasure every minute, but I&#x27;ve been wondering if I can feel the same way doing math and programming as I do when drawing or writing music.<p>Thank you for your candid responses.
======
kromodor
\- Solving logical problems

\- Sorting things out

\- Gaining understanding in things

\- Working together with others, as a coordinated team

Both are not limited to certain industry or area.

For me is rather simple, but it took me a lot of time to realize it. I am
almost 31y when writing this.

------
cliffwarden
Regardless of if I'm working on code or a new project on a very visceral level
I'm driven by the desire to create structure from chaos. Even if it is
something small like organizing notes, I'm very satisfied by creating order.

------
RogerL
I like thinking and solving problems. My earliest memories are of solving
problems, taking things apart with screwdrivers, etc. 45 years later, and it
is still the same.

